# in the works



## JBroida

Some new knives... almost done... sorry for the small pics


----------



## Mattias504

tell me more!!


----------



## JBroida

lol... this is a sneak peak... i cant just go and tell you everything, otherwise it wouldnt be a sneak peak... but if any of you can read japanese, you will note that is says blue #1 honyaki on the knives


----------



## Customfan

:jumping: I am curious as well Jon!


----------



## echerub

Oh my...


----------



## echerub

And here I thought I might actually put my income tax refund into savings this year


----------



## unkajonet

echerub said:


> And here I thought I might actually put my income tax refund into savings this year


 
Think of it as investing in precious metals...


----------



## Andrew H

unkajonet said:


> Think of it as investing in precious metals...


Haha!


----------



## wenus2

Sweet, I've never seen honyaki paring knives before


----------



## JBroida

wenus2 said:


> Sweet, I've never seen honyaki paring knives before


 
haha... the picture is deceiving... they are 270mm and 240mm gyutos

but i dont see why not with the pettys


----------



## oivind_dahle

Nice to see Heiji getting back in biz


----------



## JBroida

these guys arent made by Heiji, but heiji is doing better and is starting to make knives again


----------



## Customfan

:wink:Are those Heiji? or is it part of the surprise!

You already answered that one!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

JBroida said:


> these guys arent made by Heiji, but heiji is doing better and is starting to make knives again


 
Hope he's got some semi-stainless wa-gyutos in the making...


----------



## JBroida

How are you guys more excited about heiji than the badass honyaki wa gyutos here?


----------



## echerub

No worries, there are some of us who are keenly awaiting news on the honyaki gyutos


----------



## SpikeC

JBroida said:


> How are you guys more excited about heiji than the badass honyaki wa gyutos here?


 
Because of the people involved?


----------



## JBroida

SpikeC said:


> Because of the people involved?


 
but these Honyaki Wa-Gyutos involve two people at the very top of their game


----------



## mainaman

JBroida said:


> but these Honyaki Wa-Gyutos involve two people at the very top of their game


 yes but we do not know them we know Heiji :thumbsup:


----------



## Customfan

I am excited about both!:moonwalk:


----------



## Mattias504

Damn you and your teasers Jon.


----------



## Motoki

Wow, blue #1 honyaki that's rare items!! Will there be a killer hamon on these blades? Can't wait for more info on these...


----------



## Salty dog

Notice the white stripe reflection on the blades. (Clue to the grind) These look to be bad a$$ indeed.


----------



## UglyJoe

Yup, they got some of that convexity you like, Salty! Interested to see what price point this fall at. Looks like a good knife. BTW, I'm really beginning to agree with you, a good convex grind, while "thicker" than a flat grind, performs much thinner than it actually is and better IMO than the flat ground knives.


----------



## mpukas

:drool:


JBroida said:


> lol... this is a sneak peak... i cant just go and tell you everything, otherwise it wouldnt be a sneak peak... but if any of you can read japanese, you will note that is says blue #1 honyaki on the knives



:drool:

subscribed - can't wait to find out more!!!


----------



## JBroida

seems like they are just finishing up the handles and sayas for these now... shipping very soon


----------



## MadMel

Prayer for tonight: Please let them be within my budget


----------



## stereo.pete

MadMel said:


> Prayer for tonight: Please let them be within my budget


 

Ditto, I'm still looking for my birthday present and I really want to get something special! Now if only I can sell this high end cd player I have to increase my budget lol.


----------



## JBroida

stereo.pete said:


> Ditto, I'm still looking for my birthday present and I really want to get something special! Now if only I can sell this high end cd player I have to increase my budget lol.


 
sorry guys, i wont know the prices until i get the bill for them. I have a rough idea, but i'll know for sure pretty soon.


----------



## Tristan

Now I know why they keep saying live for the moment... the way the vendors make me want to spend money I can't afford to live in the future.

I see only 2 big uns and 2 lil uns. Salty will speak for one big un, 2 will go to mysterious strangers, leaving just one for us all to drool over.

Let me see if I can stretch my mortgage beyond 35 years...


----------



## JohnnyChance

Tristan said:


> Now I know why they keep saying live for the moment... the way the vendors make me want to spend money I can't afford to live in the future.
> 
> I see only 2 big uns and 2 lil uns. Salty will speak for one big un, 2 will go to mysterious strangers, leaving just one for us all to drool over.
> 
> Let me see if I can stretch my mortgage beyond 35 years...



I think Salty is more of a 240 guy.


----------



## stereo.pete

J-Bro, any updates on these blades?


----------



## JBroida

they shipped from japan yesterday


----------



## stereo.pete

Wow, that was the fastest response ever. I literally finished posting and went back to the forum directory and saw that you replied!!!!


----------



## JBroida

sitting in starbucks, waiting to get on a plane back to LA


----------



## Potato42

You're going to keep teasing until they show up aren't you?:bat:


----------



## JBroida

Well I don't really have more to share before they get here... When they do, I'll have an official price and some more pictures...sorry. Just a few more days though


----------



## tk59

Darn. I was all excited to see activity on this thread!


----------

